
The Science Behind Failed Resolutions - robg
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703478704574612052322122442.html?mod=article-outset-box
======
zck
They do a decent job at explaining ego depletion without using the term. Some
discussion is here: <http://www.psychwiki.com/wiki/Ego_Depletion> . The
wikipedia article is also pretty good:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ego_depletion>

------
electromagnetic
I was expecting this to be a piece on the bizarre screen resolutions that have
appeared over the years and why they haven't caught on. Unfortunately it was
some boring BS about new years resolutions.

~~~
alttab
Your comment suggests that you either don't believe the thesis or that you
find it obvious.

In trying to change multiple things about myself and failing at most of them
(say, 80%) I believe that understanding the human brain allows us to succeed
where we place our mental energy.

And with that, comes success. Merely my $0.02. Take from it what you will.

------
terpua
I'm surprised 12% of resolutions succeed!

